# Peeling Clear Coat



## Jibby26 (Jan 22, 2019)

After a bit of advice on what to do with my wife's car. Discovered last month while cleaning it that the clear coat has started to blister and peel on the roof. After a couple of inspections by the dealership their warranty manager has said that it is not a warranty repair as they think it is caused by tree sap/bird lime.

The car is just over 2 years old, and whilst I am new to detailing the car hasn't been left dirty and bird lime always removed ASAP. We paid for the 'Paint Protection', which it turns out does not cover this (arguably we were miss-sold this but would be hard to prove). We live on a new build estate and my wife works on an industrial estate, so there are no trees to park under and little wildlife for bombing runs, which makes the assessment all the more infuriating.

After giving the car a good wash earlier in the week I identified over 30 defects in the paint, with about 5-6 peeling (see below). Having opened a case with VW customer care they took the dealers side, and I emailed independent inspectors who say the origin looks external so would probably not be a warranty claim but will cost a couple of hundred pounds for a report.

Does anyone have any experience of arguing cases like these? It doesn't seem right that 2 year old paint should be failing like this, especially after having 'protection' applied. Do I just need to accept it and get the clear coat reapplied to roof? This has been the icing on the cake with our whole car situation after the same dealership totally messed us up with my new car's order, which finally arrived but damaged and over 2 months later I'm still waiting for a proper fix for that only to discover the engine has a fault VW are keeping quiet.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Did you buy this car new or second hand?

On the face of those pics, I'd have to agree with what's already been said, in that the cause looks external. Might want to get a third opinion from a local detailer but if you didn't buy the car new, I'd suggest a previous owner didn't much care for the car.... especially so in the 4th picture. The amount of scratching the the paint around that defect is crazy for a 2 year old car.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Job one, forget anything to do with the dealership paint protection. It isn't worth the money of the paper its written on let alone the money you paid. They are totally worthless and useless

My advice would be take the time to visit a couple of different well respected bodyshops and the same with detailers. If they all agree its an outside source then there is absolutely no reason that the dealership should fix it, accidents do happen and its not their fault. BUT, if they think it is a manufacturing flaw pay them to do a written appraisal for you. It wont hurt to have professional back up. Then let the dealership know that you absolutely plan to take it further in a legal manor. 

Never be abrasive to the dealership, you need to be clam, forceful and intentional. If you make them not want to help you they may just drag it out as long as they can. Back them in a corner and let them know you wont let them out until you are satisfied, nothing more nothing less


----------



## Jibby26 (Jan 22, 2019)

Ben_W said:


> Did you buy this car new or second hand?
> 
> .... especially so in the 4th picture. The amount of scratching the the paint around that defect is crazy for a 2 year old car.


It was bought new. Scratching does look bad in that shot. Some of that may be down to my lack of knowledge on the 2BM, but I'm also not convinced it was prepped properly before the paint protection.



stangalang said:


> Job one, forget anything to do with the dealership paint protection. It isn't worth the money of the paper its written on let alone the money you paid. They are totally worthless and useless
> 
> My advice would be take the time to visit a couple of different well respected bodyshops and the same with detailers. If they all agree its an outside source then there is absolutely no reason that the dealership should fix it, accidents do happen and its not their fault. BUT, if they think it is a manufacturing flaw pay them to do a written appraisal for you. It wont hurt to have professional back up. Then let the dealership know that you absolutely plan to take it further in a legal manor.
> 
> Never be abrasive to the dealership, you need to be clam, forceful and intentional. If you make them not want to help you they may just drag it out as long as they can. Back them in a corner and let them know you wont let them out until you are satisfied, nothing more nothing less


I now know the protections aren't as good as the salesmen would have you believe. TBH we were more concerned about the upholstery protection, especially in the new car with a little person in the back, and by the time we had negiotiated the price it wasn't overly expensive, especially given the bag of after care products. It wasn't applied with much care though as there are lumps where it has dried on in the channels on the roof.

I'll try and visit a local bodyshop next week for a 3rd opinion and see what they reckon. I've been trying to stay civil with the dealership, their bodyshop was probably lucky I answered and not my wife when they said it wouldn't be covered under warranty though.


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

Jibby26 said:


>


Have to say that looks exactly the sort of mark I would expect to see as a result of bird poo - although, I have to say too that it would need to have been left in contact with the paint for some considerable time to do that kind of damage (on the cars that I have owned at least - perhaps they have had better quality paintwork than some?)


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

It is always difficult to tell from pictures but the overall finish of your paint, not just the damage, looks extremely poor and like it is a poor repaint.
I have not seen a 2 year old roof look so poor. How did it become so scratched?
It is not unheard of for new cars to have had paintwork redone before sale. Drips etc from the car above on the transporter, damage, that sort of thing.
It looks absolutely flat, is there any gloss to be had anywhere. What colour should it be?
A good bodyshop or painter would be able to tell you if it has been repainted. If it has and you didn't do it, over to you VW.


----------



## Jibby26 (Jan 22, 2019)

Mugwump said:


> Have to say that looks exactly the sort of mark I would expect to see as a result of bird poo - although, I have to say too that it would need to have been left in contact with the paint for some considerable time to do that kind of damage (on the cars that I have owned at least - perhaps they have had better quality paintwork than some?)


Yeah, does have the shape of one, it's just they've never been left that long. My old 2007 golf had them left far longer with no damage. Just feel like a 2 year old car should be able to cope with a few bombs for a few hours before they get wiped off.



Sh1ner said:


> It is always difficult to tell from pictures but the overall finish of your paint, not just the damage, looks extremely poor and like it is a poor repaint.
> I have not seen a 2 year old roof look so poor. How did it become so scratched?
> It is not unheard of for new cars to have had paintwork redone before sale. Drips etc from the car above on the transporter, damage, that sort of thing.
> It looks absolutely flat, is there any gloss to be had anywhere. What colour should it be?
> A good bodyshop or painter would be able to tell you if it has been repainted. If it has and you didn't do it, over to you VW.


Pictures are hiding the finish, it is black and does have gloss. It was treated with Lifeshine by the dealer. Pictures were taken on a sunny day and I had just cleaned with Autoglym Polar Blast/Body shampoo & conditioner/polar seal so it was plenty glossy and just reflecting the sky and clouds. I'm not sure about the scratches, have seen a cat on next door neighbours car, or could just be my inexperienced wash technique in the past. There are certainly swirls. Was planning on giving it a good polish and wax as soon as the little one starts nursery and I get some free time back before I discovered the damage.

Besides the scratches the roof isn't a nice smooth finish either though. I'm not aware of it being repainted, unless it was done in port.


----------

